# What Would You Buy



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

​
*wich one would you want*

Rolex316.67%Omega1161.11%Breitling15.56%Eterna 15.56%Rado00.00%Tissot211.11%


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

if you had to pick a watch from the 1940's to 60s what would it be


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I wanted to vote, honest I did. But I couldn't. I don't buy by manufacturer, I may choose any of the above, but it would be based on style/movement/price of the piece.

If it's any help I can say that I already have pieces from the specified period from Tissot, Omega, Bulova and Eterna, amongst others


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> I wanted to vote, honest I did. But I couldn't. I don't buy by manufacturer, I may choose any of the above, but it would be based on style/movement/price of the piece.


I`ll second that except my main criteria would be that I like the look of the watch in question :wink2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to vote, honest I did. But I couldn't. I don't buy by manufacturer, I may choose any of the above, but it would be based on style/movement/price of the piece.
> ...


I'll support that statement Mach. Interestingly, during the shooting of the ' Maltese Falcon', (1941) Bogart was seen wearing a creation from French designer Jacques Sucemagraine. Some segments had to be 'altered' in post production when Sucemagraine was convicted of pornography charges.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

ya cant beat a classic omega or rolex


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still sad like before


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I am attempting to get at least one of each from this era. Up to now I've perloined an Omega Seamaster X 1, Tissot X2, Longines X 2 and a rather beautiful Rotary. Quietly saving up for a Rolex next. But yes I am stuck in the same era. An exception to this time zone is a fantastic 1939 Hamilton Dodson.


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

Omega Seamaster :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

It's quite a general question, so like many i struggled..but basically omega, i think they have many of the type of watches i would go for...Im particularly fond of the seamasters (like most), but i also quite like their old dress watches and some of their odd electric ones as well...having said that id probably buy most of the above watches as well...


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a bit vague! Like a character assessment question in Miss World.

Right now, given what I've already got, with no consideration to price or resale...

I fancy a nice bright colourful vintage diver, not too big.

So that would be an Eterna, or possibly a Tudor (if that's allowed)

When you locate it, you can PM me for details of where to send it!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

40's Military Omega for me, please. Preferably RAF issue, but plain old land army would suffice.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

If money was no object, I'd have one of each.

When I'm spending my own money on vintage watches, I lean towards Bulova. They are relatively cheap, loads of different models, easy to strip down, and pretty good quality. American designs from that period seem to have more style than Swiss watches, so an American designed watch with Swiss parts looks good to me.

I've got 5 of these:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Without a shadow of doubt,an Omega Seamaster


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

I think that I would go for an Omega...has a very pretty vintages


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would definitely go for Omega, they had very nice chrono's.


----------

